# elong shoal?



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

has anybody every did a elong shoal and what do you think the out come would be if raised from 1-2" in a 400 gallon tank? id say about 4 of them! well a buddy of mine is planing on that, i think it will be a risky but KILLER shoal! i would be sacred to clean that tank lol! let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

id do it if i had a 400.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

screw that.
if i had a 400, id actually take a bath.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

id do it if i had a 400.


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

i know!! i was planing on upgrading my tank after summer, if his tank goes good i might just copy him lol! that would be a tank from hell!



shiver905 said:


> screw that.
> if i had a 400, id actually take a bath.


LoL!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Check out the Piranha breeding section - Elongatus. You'll see a shoal in a 125.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry2389024


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think you could cohab them in a 400g. I know GG has a pair in i think like a 75 gal and someone else has somethign similar. I also wouldnt call it a shoal as they are more just tolerating eachother and a 400g is plenty of space for them. Still that being said you could still potentially loose some, but thats less of a chance then if you had a smaller tank.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

i would love to have an elong shoal


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

as awesome as it sounds, it probably wouldnt work for any length of time. sorry to be downer bro.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

X2 they will tolerate each other only for an amount of time until the inevitable will happen. Still would be neat to give a try. And if you would start to notice things going south you could always divide them up.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

with a 400 id just do a straight up piraya shoal or something


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Buddy on here had a co-hab with three that I guess lasted for awhile but then he sold them of something. It can be done just a matter of time until someone finds out the right params to get them to get along. Or at least breed anyway.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NTcaribe said:


> with a 400 id just do a straight up piraya shoal or something


Agreed there are way better ps you could put
in there ... I would still do a serra Cohab just not elongs..like
eigenmannis or geryi if u can find them


----------



## BOSSRHOM (Jul 4, 2008)

the_w8 said:


> with a 400 id just do a straight up piraya shoal or something


i have a solo piraya right now


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

BOSSRHOM said:


> with a 400 id just do a straight up piraya shoal or something


i have a solo piraya right now
[/quote]
Add some more piraya to that tank. Piraya and caribe would look cool.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

The 4 Elongs in my 125 were kept in a 4 partition tank. Once they were all meeting in the center, without showing any signs of agression...I tried the co-hab in the breeding tank. It's an old cichlid breeding trick, that's explained on that thread. They lasted 12 hours before (serious) agression started. I'm trying a 2nd attempt tonight, with the pair that was showing pre-spawn activity. Hopefully with just a pair, there will be less distractions.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Its all fun and games untill someone loses a eye


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

If I had a 400 gal i would put monster rhom shoal or mannys


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

luckydemonz5 said:


> If I had a 400 gal i would put monster rhom shoal or mannys


I think you'd be better off with a small handful of adults and hope you get a breeding pair before they kill each other.

I think if the tank was setup properly with plants, driftwood, and rocks then a small group of elongs could work...at least for a little while.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

luckydemonz5 said:


> If I had a 400 gal i would put monster rhom shoal or mannys


If I was going to do a serra shoal those are the last two that I would try, too expen$ive of a risk, elongs are super risky too,but not as expensive and probably more likely to have some kind of success if any as apposed to mannys or rhoms.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Honestly, there going to kill each other no matter what so If your looking for something long term I would go with something else.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree! Serras really shouldn't be shoaled especially elongs, rhoms, mannys, brandtiis, irritans and ect. Might be able to pull of a geryi or mac shoal for periode of time but I don't think you have the expearience to attempt it.


----------

